# Tiki



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

And BEAUTIFUL she was!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you Sandy! I cannot thank you and Roland enough for all of the help!!! Hugs to,my boy, Vinny! Who did a great job!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

She did an awesome job. That tail NEVER stopped wagging!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She looked gorgeous and happy! I even think I have a photo of her. I am going to look through them in the morning,


----------

